# Wilson Reflex Golf Package Set or Ben Sayers M9?



## Ronnhy (Jul 27, 2012)

Dear guys, 
I would like to buy my first  golf set, but being a beginner I am really confused about what to do. I have found the two models  (reported In the title) that I think could be fine. Prize is around Â£200 for both. Please can you give me some good suggestion? I look forward to hearing from you. 
Luca


----------



## Ronnhy (Jul 28, 2012)

Please can somene give me some good suggestions.
I need Help.
Best regards


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 28, 2012)

These sets have pretty rubbish woods, hybrids and putters. The irons are usable. 

If you are looking to just have a set so you dont need to hire then these are OK.

If you want to actually play the sport, try and score well, join a club or play in competitions you would either need to buy this and replace the woods very soon after 

OR

pick up a second hand set of irons cheap along with some decent woods and a putter second hand too. 

You can put together a decent second hand set for not too much more than one of these sets. It really depends on how much golf you intend to play and if you are intending to compete in competative golf.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't stand these package sets.

There must be millions of sets knocking around peoples sheds/homes looking for a new owner.

I'm sure the irons would make do, but the rest.....urghhh.....

- - - - - 

Trouble with golf is that once you get into it, you'll be wanting to upgrade your kit, get a fancy bag, a proper putter. etc.

It's like buying a new Diahatsu when you want a Mercedes. It seems ok at the time, it'll do what you ask of it, but try and sell it later and...um...


----------



## rosecott (Jul 28, 2012)

Ronnhy said:



			Please can somene give me some good suggestions.
I need Help.
Best regards
		
Click to expand...

As a beginner, you can pick up good bargains from ebay which will give you a good start. Although this one is collection only from the York area, it's the kind of thing to look for:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item4ab99fe3cd


----------



## RGDave (Jul 28, 2012)

Shame it's not stunning!

Yes, that's the kind of thing.


----------

